# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  Cedric Chevalier nouveau chroniqueur actualits

## Hinault Romaric

Salut,

Cedric Chevalier vient de rejoindre l'quipe News afin d'apporter sa contribution dans la couverture de l'actu IT.

Merci  tous de lui rserver un bon accueil.

----------

